# Starting WoC (first army) need help with units



## Ariah (Jan 21, 2010)

So me and my friends have decided to start WFB and I chose to play WoC. I choose the army based on looks alone, I think they look awesome as shit. That being said there are certain models I want to play and being new to the game I have no idea how to work them in point wise or if it would even work together. We are working for 2.5K points and the units i would like to include are
-Sorc Lord of Tzneetch
-Khorne hero on Jugg
-Possibly Wulfrik (He is not a must but he does look cool)
-Chaos Warriors
-Maruaders
-Chaos Knights
-Chosen
-Hell Cannon

I am open to other models but those are by far my favorite looks wise. Any help or ideas you can give me would be appreciated.
PS: I hate nurgle


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Khornate Warriors with Halberds are absurdly killy.

Warshrines are excellent at buffing your units.

Marauders with MoK & Great Weapons are cheap (ish) and very killy.

Best thing to do is to write down everything you have, along with their basic points values and then work from there. Add in weapons/magic items/banners etc, then post in the army list section for everyone to see & comment on.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Ariah said:


> -Sorc Lord of Tzneetch
> is very good and almost a must have
> 
> -Khorne hero on Jugg
> ...


l will say you do need a BSB now a days as they really help out with Ld test.
Painting wise one of my fav models was the Dragon Ogre Shargoth.
this army will do well.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

why is a normal mount better than a juggernaut may i ask


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Cheese meister said:


> why is a normal mount better than a juggernaut may i ask


2 reasons.

1. loss of line of sight protection so he can be pick off.
2. best save is 1+ which you can get from most chaos mount with a shield for less points


----------



## Ariah (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok Dragon Ogre Shaggoth, is it worth it? I have never played before so i don't know how to judge how good it is. 


Is a juggernaut really not worth it? That model is basically what sold me on this army, i think it is so sick.

And are chosen ok without a shrine? I really didnt want to run them.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Ariah said:


> Ok Dragon Ogre Shaggoth, is it worth it? I have never played before so i don't know how to judge how good it is.
> Dragon Ogre Shaggoth is not as good as a warshine and in most games gets shot to pieces before getting to combat but is still petty good and one of the best model there is. (my own option)
> 
> Is a juggernaut really not worth it? That model is basically what sold me on this army, i think it is so sick.
> ...


really its how or what you want out of your WoC some people l know just like painting and making them not playing the game at all others are the reverse.
For people who just want to paint it really doesn't matter how bad they are in game. 
But yes if you are going for a army that will win most of its games or a tournament army then a juggernaut is bad, for fun games or because you want to paint him then l don't see why not :grin:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Much harder to get a Look Out Sir! roll if you're on a juggernuts.

Still, the models looks wicked, which is more than enough reason to take it


----------



## Mindshred (Dec 3, 2010)

There's nothing terribly _bad_ about a Lord on a Jugger; it's not like you'd be shooting your army in the foot if you decide to use him. Just be aware that he's cannonball bait and give him a protective item such as a charmed shield or an opal amulet, and he should do alright.

Shaggoths are pretty good, and they're crazy imposing on the battlefield. I'd run mine with an extra hand weapon, and he's done well so far; better than the giant, in any case.


----------



## Valthorn_Illian (Mar 1, 2011)

If you have the points you could probably get away with a lord mounted on a dragon if you don't mind attracting every shooting attack. Of course that can be good in and of itself.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

In a tournament setting, could you count a Juggennaut as a normal mount, just to use the sweet model? That could be an alternative to saving points/having a competative list as well as a cool looking mini for your army.

Even though the Hell Cannon isn't the best rare, wouldn't you want to take it simply due to the fact that Chaos doesn't have much ranged attack, and can use whatever help they can get?

Not disagreeing with anyone - I'm just as new and was also attracted to WoC based on the same minis, this was the thread I've been looking for haha, it answerd 90% of the questions I had as well


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

sybarite said:


> 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. loss of line of sight protection so he can be pick off.
> 2. best save is 1+ which you can get from most chaos mount with a shield for less points


You can still use a hero on a jugger with great effect even with the loss of LoS, main thing is you have to take a charmed shield on him and get him into combat rather quickly. You also have to use terrain to you advantage, using buildings and walls to block cannons (cannon stop and destroy walls) and also you have to have large things that are viable targets for cannon balls, slaanesh giants, hellcannons, dragon ogres, trolls. Me when I use him I put him a unit with MoT and banner of rage and give him the iron curse icon, the gains a 5+ wardsave against magic and a 5+ wardsave against warmachines.

Certainly the best save he can have is a 1+ but this mean if he chooses he can take a halberd or great weapon, still have a 1+ save and not have to take any magic items to do so.

The base size is also important, I put mine on the corner of the unit so when he charges in and issues a challenge (assuming they except) he can block 3 20mm bases from attack or 2 25mm (this depends on with of the enemy unit). Its also very good when facing units like SM will either lose 9 attacks or have 9 attacks that no longer have the rerolls.

He certainly not the most optimal choice in the book but he can be made to work with the right army, not every army can snipe him out of the units, its only really empire and dwarfs that can as well as lore of death. if you concerned with that just give him a 4+ wardsave and with the jugger he has a 3+ wardsave against magic and most of the spells don't even do that many hits to begin with when taking into account S5, T4 Ld8.


----------

